# 11-4 early morning vermillion river



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Got up extra early today because of the stupid clock switch!! Wife went to work i decided to go fishing. Hit the pond at bout 7...seen a few bigger fish jump in the still waters, don't know what they were though.  Only had a few nibbles though. Then went to Mill Hollow, talked to a guy said he didnt get anyhing either.  Glad it wasnt just me. Poor guy had a leaky boot...been there! The river went down like 6 inches from when i started to fish to the time i quit. The water was very clear. Hope the fishing was better for the rest of ya! Time to nap now. Got an awsome clam bake to go to tonight!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I know why you didn't catch anything this morning. Its cause you were at mill hollow and ain't no steelies that far yet. don't care what those guys told ya about catching um there. they r liars so you r way back there while they r up closer to the mouth catching um up. anyone who says they r that far back is just trying to get you back there so they get all the chrome. I ain't listening to those guys anymore out there. I will listen to my gut and my eyes for that matter and they both tells me that they r not that far back yet.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

I never said i fished at Mill Hollow.  i fished about 1mile and a half north or rt 2 bridge. Mill Hollow is not even opened up at 7am. was gonna fish rt 2 but it looked really crowded. only went down to Mill Hollow to eat and test my new waders for leaks!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

james was telling me there was guys at mill hollow saying they were catching steelies? wtf is he talking about? I was just saying those guys been saying they are up there but there is no way. the steels got to come past rt 2 1st and there is maybe a couple that got through . everytime we been there there at route 2 there ain't nothing yet. they got to be way closer to the mouth. not calling everyone a liar cause I kno a ocasional steelie could get through but I mean cmon there ain't hardly any steelies up there yet. they got to be before rt 2


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

I was also fishing the V today. Started at about 6am down at RT 2 bridge off Vermilion road. Didnt have to much luck other than a few steelhead nothing big though. This time last year they were further back by rt113 already its a slow year for them. There is a decent amount of people fishing at RT 2 were you guys any of them I met Randy down there and he hooked 1 right before I left other than that I dont know how good anyone else did.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya steelinatrout is my cousin. he said they went past there and seen lots of people there. thats where we usually go. but they went to his trailor by the powerlines and fished.then to mill hollow to try there waders out. said they didn't see much tho. just some fish jumpin. we might go tuesday if steelin can still go. they basically went this morning to try out there new neoprene waders. good to know you r catching um by rt 2 . both times we went there last week there were none around. we went upstream tho not down torwards the lake. what ya catch um on? fly or spin?


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah thats cool. Start at RT 2 and work your way tords the log jam (millhollow). And than after there at millhollow work your way to darrow road log jam the one that blocked the whole V-River up


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Buck what did you catch those fish on?  I was using an orange estaz egg just letting it drift right above the bottom of the river, had no luck. I saw three or four fish jump so i thought they wrere chasing minnows so i tried using a clouser minow, got a few nibbles on that but no fish. Seen RT2 access was packed, must have been wall to wall people by the amount of trucks i saw there. I fished north of where you were at near a campground that i have seen some big fish being pulled out of in the past and was hoping there might have been a few chromes lying in the deep waters today but nothing for me. Glad to see that people are catching them near my spots though it's all just a matter of time i guess......thinking of trying again in the AM if i wake up early enough. Probably will hit up RT2 access though seeing as it will prolly be less busy being a monday morning instead of sunday. Hopefully the :B will be active thats if i wake up...lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey u gotta let me know when u go out early! I would go if I knew~


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished the V yesterday and landed one nice 27" steelie my PB. Caught it on a silver casting spoon. Went back again today from 10 am to 2pm and was :S, but I did see 7 fish caught near me. I was fishing further downstream. I find it extremely hard to believe that people are catching steelies as far up as Mill Hollow right now. I've walked along the river over there and the water level is so low and I saw absolutely no sign of steelies, whereas way down stream where I've been fishing I see them jumping like crazy. I doubt that there are even many as far up as Rt 2 right now. After the next real good rain I'm sure they'll push up there.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

i went out his morning 11-5 early again the water is even lower than it was yesterday.. Caught a gill and 2 chubs.  i was fishing near RT2 didnt feel like fishing where i did yesterday. Didnt see anything jumpin or anyone else for that matter. was mostly out to just hike around and relax. it was a nice brisk morning. hopefully we get some rain like jojo said to wash them steelies in a little further.


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah there has been a few strays up by rt 2 havent seen any further than that but after the water level dropping again there going back north.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

a lil off the subject by hey steelin we got our stuff in the mail. got my knot tyer and my materials! here is a crappie candy fly I made today. not bad for the 1st one what ya think? the head matched more until I put on the head cement. then it seemed to get darker? hope the fish don't mind!
also heres some flashback pheasent tails. used the flashback material for the wingcase


----------



## jfish65 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey all. New member here. Just to clear things up. There are steelhead up as far as Millhollow. I caught 4 Saturday afternoon. 23 - 27" all very nice.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

u must catch um all then cause everytime I go to rt 2 there ain't any there. lol maybe will try mill hollow


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Fished the V again today noon to 4:30...2 hookups one landed. My 1st hookup came on a shallow diving crank bait and the second on a 1/64 oz jig tipped with a live shiner. I saw two other steelies landed while I was there and one guy got 5 hookups using little steelhead spawn sacs. I'm happy to see the rain here, hopefully that will get a nice new batch of fish to push up into the river.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

your tellin me! I just wanna see one and I will be happy


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

jfish65 i was at millhollow this morning and landed 1 nice 26 inch one. Yeah there up there for sure. They seem to be scattered more this year than ever. Havent really seen any big big packs. Im ganna try going from millhollow working my way north tords rt 2 tomorrow morning.

And why post pics of ur flys.. The pics will be better if you put them in a fishies mouth


EDIT Nov 7th didntmake it down to the stream this morning but stopped by rt 2 to talk with randy when he was walking to his car and he had 2 nice decent sized ones. I should have been fishing down there instead of sitting in my tree stand.


----------



## jfish65 (Oct 31, 2007)

Got mine on the south side on saturday the 5th.


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

jfish65 said:


> Got mine on the south side on saturday the 5th.


About the same place i got mine I suspect... Like I said I didn't make it out there this morning i was in my tree stand again 
:!


----------

